
Google Actually Advertising Something? Chrome Ads Appear on LinkedIn - qhoxie
http://mashable.com/2008/11/14/chrome-ads-on-linkedin/
======
brianr
Thinking abuot it, advertising on LinkedIn makes a lot of sense for them: they
want business users to move away from MS Office and onto Google Docs, which
runs much better on Chrome than Firefox or IE.

------
trickjarrett
Very interesting. I still contend that Google is taking a slow methodical
approach to this browser. They're not content to just be bystanders in the
browser war, they've yet to begin to fight.

------
vaksel
does anyone actually use chrome? I used it for a few days, then went back to
firefox since its a more complete experience.

~~~
listic
I think Chrome is not yet ready for everyday use for everyone. It must be just
the people who like to peek into the possible future who should be interested
in Chrome beta

i.e Google clearly stated that browser's robustness is the top priority,
therefore plugins run in their own thread, and as of now Flash looks choppy.
This is completely understandable for a technology demo, and it would be
understandable if it will take quite some time to iron out, but unacceptable
for real-world usage

